# Funny Story



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

well this just cracked me up. durring the last week of school a new customer brought in a brand new 8 hp brigs. he told me that he jusat baught it from the store and told me that he brought it home and tryd to start it.... nothing. he is a computer guy so he dosent know very much about engins. so i figured i would work on it and see what the prob is. Now i checked spark for a foul plug it was fine.. i go to check the carb fine. finally after being confused. i noticed that ass i pulled it over i dident hear anything but the flywhele moving and shaft. come to find out as i took the head off THE PISTON IS GONE. GO FIGURE this poor man got soled a uncompleat engin.. lol no piston who would figure.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wierd, it may have been a rebuilt rather then new, i see rebuilts sold as new... wonder if he got his money back? i would've installed a piston and kept the thing if they didn't want it back.


----------

